# Gibson Kirk Hammett Greeny



## ExplorerMike (Sep 20, 2022)

Anybody see this yet?



https://www.gibson.com/en-US/kirk-hammett-greeny



Wonder what the price tag will be on this. Sounds like this will be like his ESP Relic guitars where it’s an “exact copy” down to all the little knicks and scratches.

Pretty cool but I was kinda hoping for his V.


----------



## ArtDecade (Sep 20, 2022)

They are making 50 total and only for the States because of the Brazilian rosewood. My guess... 50 grand.


----------



## Dekay82 (Sep 20, 2022)

I'll say $12-15k., don't bother money.


----------



## maliciousteve (Sep 20, 2022)

Word is the price is $50,000


----------



## ArtDecade (Sep 20, 2022)

Dekay82 said:


> I'll say $12-15k., don't bother money.



Seems low. Remember - this is Gibson. ESP sells the limited Kirk models for about 10 grand.


----------



## AMOS (Sep 20, 2022)

Why's it called Greeny? Looks like a Lemon unburst


----------



## MFB (Sep 20, 2022)

AMOS said:


> Why's it called Greeny? Looks like a Lemon unburst



I believe it's the model he got from Peter Green, who got it from either Jimmy Page or Gary Moore? One of the big names either way.


----------



## NickS (Sep 20, 2022)

Peter Green, Gary Moore, now Kirk Hammett.


----------



## Isaiah04 (Sep 20, 2022)

Id say about tree fiddy


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 20, 2022)

NickS said:


> Peter Green, Gary Moore, now Kirk Hammett.


Apparently the tone didn't survive the headstock break, at least according to Moore before he died.

It's funny that we spent all the time in the Jackson American Series thread arguing about a $2600 guitar being a luxury buy, and now THIS comes along. Probably $50K for a fake-beat-up Les Paul.


----------



## tedtan (Sep 20, 2022)

Yeah, I was going to say at least $10 to $15K before I saw the Brazilian rosewood spec. With Brazilian, bare minimum of $25K and I wouldn’t be surprised to see it priced at the $50K reported.


----------



## FitRocker33 (Sep 20, 2022)

If this isn’t evidence that the original Metallica fans are now the older aged “tan pants crowd” I don’t know what is…hard pass 
Now if ESP somehow made a hetfield “eet fuk” or “fuk em up” reissue explorer with the proper body and headstock I’d be intrigued


----------



## mlp187 (Sep 20, 2022)

I have nothing nice to say, so I won’t say anything at all. 
Please enjoy my passive-aggressive post.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 20, 2022)

MFB said:


> I believe it's the model he got from Peter Green, who got it from either Jimmy Page or Gary Moore? One of the big names either way.


Started off with Peter Green, then it found it's way to Gary Moore in the '70s after he sold it, and then years later Moore sold it in the mid 2000s. Kirk bought it 10 years later after it went through a couple of other collectors IIRC. 

FWIW, this'll appeal to more than Metallica fans. You're gonna have Peter Green, Fleetwood Mac, and Gary Moore fans who are gonna wanna check this out as well. 

I remember some people joking (or being half serious?  ) that the sole reason Gibson signed Kirk was so they can get a hold of Greeny.


----------



## MFB (Sep 20, 2022)

NickS said:


> Peter Green, Gary Moore, now Kirk Hammett.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Started off with Peter Green, then it found it's way to Gary Moore in the '70s after he sold it, and then years later Moore sold it in the mid 2000s. Kirk bought it 10 years later after it went through a couple of other collectors IIRC.



Whoops, so close, but not bad for a guitar that I really have no interest in


----------



## Dooky (Sep 20, 2022)

Read from an ultra reliable source that price will very likely be around $50,000...


----------



## ExplorerMike (Sep 20, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Started off with Peter Green, then it found it's way to Gary Moore in the '70s after he sold it, and then years later Moore sold it in the mid 2000s. Kirk bought it 10 years later after it went through a couple of other collectors IIRC.
> 
> FWIW, this'll appeal to more than Metallica fans. You're gonna have Peter Green, Fleetwood Mac, and Gary Moore fans who are gonna wanna check this out as well.
> 
> I remember some people joking (or being half serious?  ) that the sole reason Gibson signed Kirk was so they can get a hold of Greeny.



I was thinking this same thing. Thought the Gibson thing with Kirk was sort of random, but as soon as I saw this it was like “ahh yeah that’s what they did”. Probably true. And if this does end up being near $50k that’ll be absolutely insane, but par for the course for Gibson it seems.


----------



## cardinal (Sep 20, 2022)

They already did a reissue of this in the guise of a Gary Moore replica/collectors choice guitar years ago. 

It's fine; whatever. People will buy them.


----------



## mmr007 (Sep 20, 2022)

Gear News is reporting $50K USD each....I should have been a dentist


----------



## Crungy (Sep 21, 2022)

I could see 50k+ for the *actual* guitar, but not this.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 21, 2022)

Crungy said:


> I could see 50k+ for the *actual* guitar, but not this.



Kirk payed something like $2 million for Greeny. 

Even at $50k a pop that's only 2.5% of the cost of the original. 

To throw that into perspective, an actual 59' LP is something like $300k, where an R9 is like $7k. Which is ~2.5%. 

So it's sort of like buying an R9 instead of an original.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 21, 2022)

If I had the money to spend on this, I don’t think I’d want the package deal. It seems weird that the meeting includes a special dinner at a fancy restaurant, plane tickets for two, a night at the four seasons hotel, etc, AND an evening with 49 other tan pants dudes who are either A) non-Metallica collector types, or B) Metallica fans who are pretending to be counter culture all while being exactly the culture they’re pretending to counter.

The $50,000 doesn’t seem bad, though, as I’d guess they could charge twice that and still sell them all.


----------



## pahulkster (Sep 21, 2022)

Not sure if James would go for it but they really should do their "Collection" series videos with James and Kirk. A separate one for each would be incredible. Obviously they have a lot of ESPs and everything else but they each have a lot of Gibsons and quite a few iconic ones. To their credit Gibson also shows all the different brands from each video I've seen.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes (Sep 21, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Kirk payed something like $2 million for Greeny.



I have read somewhere that the guitar was listed for $ 2 million, but Kirk paid less then half of that for the guitar. Still crazy much money.


----------



## Edika (Sep 21, 2022)

eaeolian said:


> Apparently the tone didn't survive the headstock break, at least according to Moore before he died.


So will this have a broken and repaired headstock, as a relic job, to come close to the original?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 21, 2022)

Celtic Frosted Flakes said:


> I have read somewhere that the guitar was listed for $ 2 million, but Kirk paid less then half of that for the guitar. Still crazy much money.



So it's not as good of a deal is what you're saying?


----------



## hfam (Sep 21, 2022)

I tried for an HOUR to post something that wouldn't get me instapermabanned, it was absolutely impossible. The pic will have to say it all, and imagination can say the rest.


----------



## Estilo (Sep 21, 2022)

So a relic'd signature for Kirk Hammett, of a model 'signature' to Peter Green, of a signature model of Les Paul.


----------



## manu80 (Sep 21, 2022)

on reverb the day after the release, at twice the price ....


----------



## ExplorerMike (Sep 21, 2022)

manu80 said:


> on reverb the day after the release, at twice the price ....


The day after release? You’re giving them credit…there’s been times with limited run Metallica items that people got a preorder confirmation and put up a listing before they even actually had the items lol. 

But yes you are correct on that.


----------



## Crungy (Sep 21, 2022)

@MaxOfMetal I was not aware of that.

Ridiculous, but we know they'll sell all of them.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 21, 2022)

Crungy said:


> @MaxOfMetal I was not aware of that.
> 
> Ridiculous, but we know they'll sell all of them.



I'd go a step further and say they've likely already sold them all.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 21, 2022)

Unless it was haggled down again privately, Greeny did actually sell for $2 million before Kirk got his hands on it. Even before that, Moore himself sold it for ~$1 million.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Sep 21, 2022)

The TGP thread on this is quite funny…..apparently Kirk Hammett is not NEARLY as influential as Peter Green was and it’s an insult to the guitar and it’s lineage that Kirk owns it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 21, 2022)

RevDrucifer said:


> The TGP thread on this is quite funny…..apparently Kirk Hammett is not NEARLY as influential as Peter Green was and it’s an insult to the guitar and it’s lineage that Kirk owns it.



Honestly, I'm not a "wah meme" Kirk hater or anything, but have you listened to Green or Moore? Absolute beasts as songwriters and players. 

I'd never say one or another is "better", because it's totally subjective, but I can see some older or non-metal folks holding those opinions.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 21, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Honestly, I'm not a "wah meme" Kirk hater or anything, but have you listened to Green or Moore? Absolute beasts as songwriters and players.
> 
> I'd never say one or another is "better", because it's totally subjective, but I can see some older or non-metal folks holding those opinions.


Yeah, but by record sales alone Kirk is probably more influential - and I say that as a huge Gary Moore fan (and knowing he was one of Kirk's influences).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 21, 2022)

I mean as I said before; not only do you have people that know of the historical influence of Greeny that'll buy the guitar, but also Metallica fans. Pretty smart marketing.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 21, 2022)

eaeolian said:


> Yeah, but by record sales alone Kirk is probably more influential - and I say that as a huge Gary Moore fan (and knowing he was one of Kirk's influences).



Oh for sure, just saying I see where some niche guitar communities are coming from.


----------



## JSanta (Sep 21, 2022)

FYI - Gibson has replicated this guitar in the past when a collector owned it. There were two versions, the NOS and aged (or whatever terms Gibson uses)








1959 Gibson GARY MOORE Les Paul Collectors Choice CC #1 MURPHY AGED SIGNED Melvyn Franks CC1 A Reissue


2010 Gibson Custom Shop Collector's Choice #1 Aged Gary Moore '59 Les Paul! These rarely come up for sale and is by far the most desirable of the entire Collector's Choice series. Only 125 made. Truly a great player. Has the vintage vibe. An incredible 1959 Reissue guitar like no other model...




kcvintageguitars.com


----------



## possumkiller (Sep 21, 2022)

JSanta said:


> FYI - Gibson has replicated this guitar in the past when a collector owned it. There were two versions, the NOS and aged (or whatever terms Gibson uses)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I remember that one. But this one is better. Its got brazzy.


----------



## Emperoff (Sep 21, 2022)

Imagine spending 50k on this just to have the headstock snapped in shipping


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 21, 2022)

Emperoff said:


> Imagine spending 50k on this just to have the headstock snapped in shipping


Play Authentic.


----------



## Sir_Shreddington (Sep 21, 2022)

Good on Gibson for offering something like this to the elites of our society, they deserve more options to flaunt their superiority over the peasants. I'd be intrigued by the high rollin' "full experience" just so I can meet some members of the 13 illuminati bloodlines. 

I've always been more of a fan of player guitars, and the original Greeny was just that, but these remakes...eh...they probably won't ever be played. I know that I'm holding on to some "name 3 songs of the band's shirt your wearing" vibes, but to anyone that buys one of these guitars...can you even sweep bro?

In all seriousness I'm obviously not in the market that they are going for with these, but it's a cool idea that they are doing this. In terms of guitar option availability, I dare say this is one of the best times to be alive with a multitude of options available for all segments of the market. 

Even though I'm not interested in this guitar I'd be thrilled for an 84 explorer reissue, and if it ever does see the light of day I'll be one of the first in line waving my cash at Gibson for one.


----------



## Alex79 (Sep 21, 2022)

Could we all please give Kirk some credit for buying this guitar in the first place AND actually playing it live? Which other artist could have done that? Most guitars like this end up in collector's vaults, I guess, never to be seen or heard again.

I also think its totally fair that Gibson and Kirk cash in on this. Collectors always spend stupid money on stuff, so why not.
?


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 21, 2022)

Alex79 said:


> Could we all please give Kirk some credit for buying this guitar in the first place AND actually playing it live? Which other artist could have done that? Most guitars like this end up in collector's vaults, I guess, never to be seen or heard again.
> 
> I also think its totally fair that Gibson and Kirk cash in on this. Collectors always spend stupid money on stuff, so why not.
> ?


Oh, I'm not mocking Kirk - it's a guitar, it's supposed to be played, and he has the kind of "fuck you" money that lets him play it because he likes it.
For Gibson to make make 50 copies that will end up in display cases? Who gives a rip how the play/sound? No one that buys that will be playing it, anyway. Gibson's not dumb. Their audience, on the other hand...


----------



## budda (Sep 21, 2022)

Isnt there already a thread here pointing out that Kirk also has a bunch of Greeny clones?

Im sure a couple will get listed and the rest will go in vaults. Meh.


----------



## Edika (Sep 21, 2022)

manu80 said:


> on reverb the day after the release, at twice the price ....


Essex Recording Studios $500000


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 21, 2022)

A bunch of guitar players who buy thousands of dollars in guitars to mostly sit unplayed complaining about guitar players who buy thousands of dollars in guitars to mostly sit unplayed.


----------



## ShredmasterD (Sep 21, 2022)

if its really 50K , then its easily 125k on reverb


----------



## ArtDecade (Sep 21, 2022)

ShredmasterD said:


> if its really 50K , then its easily 125k on reverb


To be honest, there are a lot of people sitting on piles of cash. Some rich dude might not be tapped into when _xyz_ is being released, but has no problem dropping 100k at a later date. Two of my uncles got into a boat battle once and kept buying a bigger boat than the other one - hundreds of thousands of dollars being spent back and forth. The boats? On a dock, rarely used and the cleaning guy spends more time each month on them than they do.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Sep 21, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Honestly, I'm not a "wah meme" Kirk hater or anything, but have you listened to Green or Moore? Absolute beasts as songwriters and players.
> 
> I'd never say one or another is "better", because it's totally subjective, but I can see some older or non-metal folks holding those opinions.



For sure, I grew up with that stuff as a result of my father/uncle and I’m not even commenting on the skill/talent aspect, just sheer numbers of relevancy in the public eye and the duration. Metallica’s hitting on a 40 year career, 30 of which have been on top of practically _everyone_ else who came before, during or after that 30 year mark. 

I don’t do the “best” thing because that’s silly, but if you went out and asked anyone under 40 to name a song from Fleetwood Mac (not even a song that Pete was actually on because that ain’t happening), Thin Lizzy and Metallica, you’d end up with “Uh…..’Landslide’…..did they do that ‘Boys Are Back In Town’ song? Enter Sandman, Master Of Puppets, Nothing Else Matters, One, Sad But True…” 

I love a ton of classic rock, in some cases more than Metallica, but I can’t name a single song Green ever played on and I barely know any Thin Lizzy outside the hits. I’ve got the albums, I just haven’t dug into them. I’m 39 and probably more active in digging into music history than most my age or younger.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Sep 21, 2022)

ArtDecade said:


> To be honest, there are a lot of people sitting on piles of cash. Some rich dude might not be tapped into when _xyz_ is being released, but has no problem dropping 100k at a later date. Two of my uncles got into a boat battle once and kept buying a bigger boat than the other one - hundreds of thousands of dollars being spent back and forth. The boats? On a dock, rarely used and the cleaning guy spends more time each month on them than they do.



Truth. To someone with a 8 digits or more sitting in the bank, $50K is a drop in the bucket. I know if I stayed in the same city I grew up in, I’d find it unimaginable that there are regular-seeming people out there with that kind of money, but where I live in South Florida and the people I interact with as a result of my job has shown me there’s a LOT of fuckin’ money out there.


----------



## MFB (Sep 21, 2022)

RevDrucifer said:


> For sure, I grew up with that stuff as a result of my father/uncle and I’m not even commenting on the skill/talent aspect, just sheer numbers of relevancy in the public eye and the duration. Metallica’s hitting on a 40 year career, 30 of which have been on top of practically _everyone_ else who came before, during or after that 30 year mark.
> 
> I don’t do the “best” thing because that’s silly, but if you went out and asked anyone under 40 to name a song from Fleetwood Mac (not even a song that Pete was actually on because that ain’t happening), Thin Lizzy and Metallica, you’d end up with “Uh…..’Landslide’…..did they do that ‘Boys Are Back In Town’ song? Enter Sandman, Master Of Puppets, Nothing Else Matters, One, Sad But True…”
> 
> I love a ton of classic rock, in some cases more than Metallica, but I can’t name a single song Green ever played on and I barely know any Thin Lizzy outside the hits. I’ve got the albums, I just haven’t dug into them. I’m 39 and probably more active in digging into music history than most my age or younger.



Or you've got guys like me who grew up with their dad playing Gary Moore's blues stuff vs. Thin Lizzy, so you don't even register them as the same guy  I can tell you 99% of his Blues Alive setlist, but you ask me to name Thin Lizzy tunes and I can give you two: Jailbreak and The Boys Are Back in Town.


----------



## cardinal (Sep 21, 2022)

Emperoff said:


> Imagine spending 50k on this just to have the headstock snapped in shipping





eaeolian said:


> Play Authentic.


OT: I received an E-II Eclipse in the mail yesterday that the dude shipped TUNED TO PITCH. Oh man I would be terrified to do that with a Gibson-type guitar but the guitar arrived totally fine. But yikes. 

On topic: I actually enjoy a lot of Kirk's solos for what they are. They generally fit what's going on within the song.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 21, 2022)

MFB said:


> Or you've got guys like me who grew up with their dad playing Gary Moore's blues stuff vs. Thin Lizzy, so you don't even register them as the same guy  I can tell you 99% of his Blues Alive setlist, but you ask me to name Thin Lizzy tunes and I can give you two: Jailbreak and The Boys Are Back in Town.


...and he didn't play on either of those - they're both Brian Robertson. 

He did play on this, though:


----------



## cardinal (Sep 21, 2022)

Even just a five minute spin through some of Gary Moore's work will leave anyone slack-jawed at his ability.


----------



## ShredmasterD (Sep 21, 2022)

t


ArtDecade said:


> To be honest, there are a lot of people sitting on piles of cash. Some rich dude might not be tapped into when _xyz_ is being released, but has no problem dropping 100k at a later date. Two of my uncles got into a boat battle once and kept buying a bigger boat than the other one - hundreds of thousands of dollars being spent back and forth. The boats? On a dock, rarely used and the cleaning guy spends more time each month on them than they do.


totally get it, though i was knocking _*some* _reverb sellers more than the price of the guitar itself. now i want a boat. but yeah...thats not happening. not enough zero's in my account.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 21, 2022)

eaeolian said:


> ...and he didn't play on either of those - they're both Brian Robertson.
> 
> He did play on this, though:




Also this, probably one of my favorite Gary Moore (Actually isn't this pretty much Thin Lizzy? ) performances.



Apparently he had the neck pickup tuned around to the proper orientation for a brief spell, but then flipped it back.


----------



## ArtDecade (Sep 21, 2022)

RevDrucifer said:


> Truth. To someone with a 8 digits or more sitting in the bank, $50K is a drop in the bucket. I know if I stayed in the same city I grew up in, I’d find it unimaginable that there are regular-seeming people out there with that kind of money, but where I live in South Florida and the people I interact with as a result of my job has shown me there’s a LOT of fuckin’ money out there.


And South Florida is exactly where they keep their boats.


----------



## bostjan (Sep 21, 2022)

ShredmasterD said:


> t
> 
> totally get it, though i was knocking _*some* _reverb sellers more than the price of the guitar itself. now i want a boat. but yeah...thats not happening. not enough zero's in my account.


My account - put a dollar sign, then as many zeros as you desire, just no other digits.


----------



## tedtan (Sep 21, 2022)

Peter Green era Fleetwood Mac is back in the mid/late 60s and very early 70s, before they sold out, back when they played blues and blues influenced rock, sometimes bordering on early metal.

For example, you may be familiar with Judas Priest’s “The Green Manalishi (with the 2 Pronged Crown)”, but that was written by Peter Green for, and originally released by, Fleetwood Mac; Priest just covered it. Likewise, he wrote and released “Black Magic Woman” with Fleetwood Mac, though you’re probably more familiar with Carlos Santana’s cover of the song. So even if you don’t know his playing directly, you know of him through players he influenced.

When Fleetwood Mac started to sell out, Green was going through some substance abuse issues, so he ended up quitting the band, quit playing guitar, and sold his Les Paul (now named Greeny) to Gary Moore. And Gary Moore is also an absolute motherfucker of a guitar player In his own right.

Both players have a wider range than these videos represent, but I’ll post a few to give you an idea of their styles:

Peter Green:






Gary Moore:


----------



## bostjan (Sep 21, 2022)

tedtan said:


> Peter Green era Fleetwood Mac is back in the mid/late 60s and very early 70s, before they sold out, back when they played blues and blues influenced rock, sometimes bordering on early metal.
> 
> For example, you may be familiar with Judas Priest’s “The Green Manalishi (with the 2 Pronged Crown)”, but that was written by Peter Green for, and originally released by, Fleetwood Mac; Priest just covered it. Likewise, he wrote and released “Black Magic Woman” with Fleetwood Mac, though you’re probably more familiar with Carlos Santana’s cover of the song. So even if you don’t know his playing directly, you know of him through players he influenced.
> 
> ...



Right. Fleetwood Mac was formed out of the Bluesbreakers, when John Mayall paid for more studio time than he had material to record, so his backup band (at the time, Peter Green, drummer Mick Fleetwood, and bassist John McVie ["Mac"]) recorded their own songs to make use of the already-paid-for studio time. Then, after a few minor hits but before the band's major commercial breakthrough, Green had a mental crisis of sorts, giving away or selling all of his material possessions and quitting music entirely.

I don't know how much longer Metallica is going to keep rolling, but, if Hammett ever sells that original, it'll probably go for Jeff Bezos or Elon Musk levels of money, and then no one will ever play it again. Or maybe Joe Bonamasa will somehow obtain it and Gibson will reissue it again as a $150k replica. But, probably, by then, $150k will be a down payment on a used car.


----------



## Musiscience (Sep 21, 2022)

Buying this to play a bad rendition of stairway to heaven to your trust fund soirée guests is the ultimate power move. 

Do it on an original Dumble Steel String Singer for extra cred points.


----------



## tedtan (Sep 21, 2022)

bostjan said:


> Right. Fleetwood Mac was formed out of the Bluesbreakers, when John Mayall paid for more studio time than he had material to record, so his backup band (at the time, Peter Green, drummer Mick Fleetwood, and bassist John McVie ["Mac"]) recorded their own songs to make use of the already-paid-for studio time.


Yeah, and the album with Peter Green right after Clapton left is better than the Beano album with Clapton, but Clapton seems to have gotten all the fame.


----------



## neptoess (Sep 21, 2022)

eaeolian said:


> Oh, I'm not mocking Kirk - it's a guitar, it's supposed to be played, and he has the kind of "fuck you" money that lets him play it because he likes it.
> For Gibson to make make 50 copies that will end up in display cases? Who gives a rip how the play/sound? No one that buys that will be playing it, anyway. Gibson's not dumb. Their audience, on the other hand...


Don't discount the fact that Kirk playing the guitar most likely _increases_ its value. The dude has an absurd collection, but he's not taking his Kitchen Marshalls out on tour, for example.

As for Gibson charging 50k for them. Meh, at least they're catering to a crowd that wants the old stuff. If you can actually afford a 50s burst, 50k is a drop in the bucket. Especially for something that is fairly unlikely to go down in value.
There's a shop near me that takes 50s juniors and specials, adds carved tops to them, trapezoid inlays, binding, PAFs, etc. and makes it into a burst. $45.9k for a "conversion" burst https://theloftatlays.com/product/1...ion-dirty-lemon-burst-real-double-white-pafs/

Yeah, that's real Honduran mahogany and Brazilian rosewood, that was made into a guitar in the late 50s, but this is not a real burst. And it doesn't have any collector case candy, or certificate of authenticity. And you don't get a night with Kirk Hammett. Either way, this thing will be gone shortly. They do a handful of these every year, and they all sell. No clue whether the buyers actually play them though. I've played a couple of them in the shop before, and they are amazing guitars. At a price that's more than what I've paid for all my gear combined though, I'd never have the courage to play out with it. If I had a real burst or two at home though? I could see picking one up to use as a gigging guitar. Though I'd still be worried about it walking off....

Either way, props to Gibson for acknowledging their fat-walleted customers who want their old stuff. Jackson, on the other hand, won't build you a Double Rhoads or a Pointy V, or do binding over your fret ends, for literally any amount of money. Gibson Custom's out here releasing guitars with Brazilian rosewood fretboards, and Jackson's custom shop isn't accepting new orders. Sad times.


----------



## LCW (Sep 21, 2022)

tedtan said:


> Peter Green era Fleetwood Mac is back in the mid/late 60s and very early 70s, before they sold out, back when they played blues and blues influenced rock, sometimes bordering on early metal.
> 
> For example, you may be familiar with Judas Priest’s “The Green Manalishi (with the 2 Pronged Crown)”, but that was written by Peter Green for, and originally released by, Fleetwood Mac; Priest just covered it. Likewise, he wrote and released “Black Magic Woman” with Fleetwood Mac, though you’re probably more familiar with Carlos Santana’s cover of the song. So even if you don’t know his playing directly, you know of him through players he influenced.
> 
> ...



Here’s another Peter Green Fleetwood Mac tune that may be familiar… “Oh Well”…


----------



## mmr007 (Sep 21, 2022)

Apparently all dealers and resellers are unable to buy them. It is direct to consumer only so ebay and reverb and even legit dealers can't get them.


----------



## neptoess (Sep 21, 2022)

mmr007 said:


> Apparently all dealers and resellers are unable to buy them. It is direct to consumer only so ebay and reverb and even legit dealers can't get them.



Good. The reseller shit is ridiculous.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 21, 2022)

mmr007 said:


> Apparently all dealers and resellers are unable to buy them. It is direct to consumer only so ebay and reverb and even legit dealers can't get them.




Which basically doubles the margin. 

I can see dealers overall liking this, as Gibson has far more smaller dealers who usually get shafted on these runs for the big box stores and boutiques.


----------



## mmr007 (Sep 21, 2022)

Trogly ended with what I'm sure we all suspected. There will be, like the AJLP, slightly watered down versions later and even an epiphone version which will be far cheaper and do not include an evening with Kirk.

I know that Ferrari maintains a VERY strong hold on what people can do with their cars even after a person has legally purchased it. I imagine that even though it appears there is not a presale contract requiring a moratorium period on resale, if they see that serial number on sale, you will be persona non grata with Gibson moving forward


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Sep 21, 2022)

For 50k Kirk should deliver the guitar in person, shake your hand, give you a signed certificate of authenticity, and kick you in the nuts.


----------



## neptoess (Sep 21, 2022)

guitar_player4_2_0 said:


> For 50k Kirk should deliver the guitar in person, shake your hand, give you a singed certificate of authenticity, and kick you in the nuts.


That would be a hell of a deal for $50k. At Martin, all you get for $50k is a guitar  https://www.martinguitar.com/guitars/D-45S-Authentic-1936.html?cgid=guitars


----------



## mmr007 (Sep 21, 2022)

guitar_player4_2_0 said:


> For 50k Kirk should deliver the guitar in person, shake your hand, give you a singed certificate of authenticity, and kick you in the nuts.


Kick you in the nuts or lick you in the nuts? I know inflation means pain at the pump and at the grocery store but it shouldn't mean pain in your manhood.


----------



## Mboogie7 (Sep 22, 2022)

mmr007 said:


> Kick you in the nuts or lick you in the nuts? I know inflation means pain at the pump and at the grocery store but it shouldn't mean pain in your manhood.


More like take my nuts out for a lovely evening where he wines, dines and all but 69’s me.


----------



## waffles (Sep 22, 2022)

Kirk should just probably have ESP make him a USA custom Eclipse...would probably be a much better 'les paul' than whatever Gibson can make.

Shouldn't be a problem. ESP can never say no to Metallica.


----------



## neptoess (Sep 22, 2022)

waffles said:


> Kirk should just probably have ESP make him a USA custom Eclipse...would probably be a much better 'les paul' than whatever Gibson can make.
> 
> Shouldn't be a problem. ESP can never say no to Metallica.


Pretty positive Gibson Custom builds a better Les Paul than ESP USA. The Navigator stuff that ESP makes in Japan is super nice, but I’m still doubtful it would be as nice as something like an R9 or B7. The Historic Reissue stuff Gibson puts out is just great. I made the mistake of playing one of the 67 V Reissues at the shop, and couldn’t stop thinking about it for weeks. If it wasn’t sparkling burgundy, I probably would have made an unplanned $5500 purchase that day. The thing was just magical.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 22, 2022)

waffles said:


> Kirk should just probably have ESP make him a USA custom Eclipse...would probably be a much better 'les paul' than whatever Gibson can make.
> 
> Shouldn't be a problem. ESP can never say no to Metallica.


...why just ESP? Why not both ESP and Gibson since he can do both? 
Also from everything I've read, Gibson's CS is on another level compared to the standard production stuff we love to bitch and moan about.


----------



## pahulkster (Sep 22, 2022)

waffles said:


> Kirk should just probably have ESP make him a USA custom Eclipse...would probably be a much better 'les paul' than whatever Gibson can make.
> 
> Shouldn't be a problem. ESP can never say no to Metallica.


Krik has the KH3. I'm sure he has some other Eclipses. There is no way he didn't cop one of those Nosferatu models that just came out. 

Related to my earlier post I saw a video a while ago with one of their techs saying that between James and Kirk they easily have 500 guitars at the HQ. James also has at least one 59 that he's played live.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Sep 22, 2022)

The problem is not on Gibson's side
The problem is people dishing 50k for a replica
(Even with all the Gibson "experience" included is stilly silly and "elitist" beyond my puking threshold)


----------



## possumkiller (Sep 22, 2022)

neptoess said:


> There's a shop near me that takes 50s juniors and specials, adds carved tops to them, trapezoid inlays, binding, PAFs, etc. and makes it into a burst. $45.9k for a "conversion" burst https://theloftatlays.com/product/1...ion-dirty-lemon-burst-real-double-white-pafs/
> 
> Yeah, that's real Honduran mahogany and Brazilian rosewood, that was made into a guitar in the late 50s, but this is not a real burst. And it doesn't have any collector case candy, or certificate of authenticity. And you don't get a night with Kirk Hammett. Either way, this thing will be gone shortly. They do a handful of these every year, and they all sell. No clue whether the buyers actually play them though. I've played a couple of them in the shop before, and they are amazing guitars. At a price that's more than what I've paid for all my gear combined though, I'd never have the courage to play out with it. If I had a real burst or two at home though? I could see picking one up to use as a gigging guitar. Though I'd still be worried about it walking off....


That's disgusting. Juniors and Specials are great guitars in their own right and used probably a lot more than bursts on famous recordings. People like this are dickheads. Taking vintage guitars that normal human beings may be able to afford and cutting them up to make counterfeit bursts for rich dentists. 

It's like those assholes 20 years ago buying up every vintage mustang to chop it up and turn it into another fucking Eleanor copy...


----------



## zw470 (Sep 22, 2022)

pahulkster said:


> Krik has the KH3. I'm sure he has some other Eclipses. There is no way he didn't cop one of those Nosferatu models that just came out.
> 
> Related to my earlier post I saw a video a while ago with one of their techs saying that between James and Kirk they easily have 500 guitars at the HQ. James also has at least one 59 that he's played live.






I could have sworn he posted a pic of a red or purple sparkle ESP USA Eclipse, too, but I can't find it now.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 22, 2022)

tedtan said:


> Peter Green era Fleetwood Mac is back in the mid/late 60s and very early 70s, before they sold out, back when they played blues and blues influenced rock, sometimes bordering on early metal.
> 
> For example, you may be familiar with Judas Priest’s “The Green Manalishi (with the 2 Pronged Crown)”, but that was written by Peter Green for, and originally released by, Fleetwood Mac; Priest just covered it. Likewise, he wrote and released “Black Magic Woman” with Fleetwood Mac, though you’re probably more familiar with Carlos Santana’s cover of the song. So even if you don’t know his playing directly, you know of him through players he influenced.
> 
> ...


You know, maybe it's some kind of arrogance of old age, but it's incomprehensible to me that *guitarists* wouldn't know both of these guys. If you don't, you should, especially Gary, if for nothing else than this song:


----------



## neptoess (Sep 22, 2022)

possumkiller said:


> That's disgusting. Juniors and Specials are great guitars in their own right and used probably a lot more than bursts on famous recordings. People like this are dickheads. Taking vintage guitars that normal human beings may be able to afford and cutting them up to make counterfeit bursts for rich dentists.
> 
> It's like those assholes 20 years ago buying up every vintage mustang to chop it up and turn it into another fucking Eleanor copy...


There were a lot more Juniors and Specials. If the guitar is thrashed, it’s not worth their time to restore it. They go into their logic here





Lay's Guitar Shop | Les Paul Conversions | Akron, Ohio


These guitars are for the discerning Vintage Guitar Buff/Player. These are not a cheap purchase but compared to an original, they are a steal and as close as you can get to an original.




laysguitar.com





These guys are normal down to Earth guys. They’re far from rich dentists, even if that’s now their customer base (well, I’m not a dentist, I guess)


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 22, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...why just ESP? Why not both ESP and Gibson since he can do both?
> Also from everything I've read, Gibson's CS is on another level compared to the standard production stuff we love to bitch and moan about.


@noodles has a 7 string LP that was made in the CS, and it's a damn good guitar. Night and day from a production Standard.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 22, 2022)

neptoess said:


> There were a lot more Juniors and Specials. If the guitar is thrashed, it’s not worth their time to restore it. They go into their logic here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean, I can get more behind this idea that a "new" copy of an old guitar. It's kinda like an extreme refin, although damn expensive.


----------



## neptoess (Sep 22, 2022)

eaeolian said:


> @noodles has a 7 string LP that was made in the CS, and it's a damn good guitar. Night and day from a production Standard.


While I’m sure stuff like this is amazing, it’s the historic stuff that Gibson Custom does that’s so excellent for me. The 67 V reissue was a featherweight, but really resonant. I couldn’t stop playing it, before I even plugged it in. The neck carve was a comfy full C with a 1-9/16” (though most people used to modern guitars would probably call it an unplayable baseball bat with too narrow string spacing). The 45100 frets are a nice balance between easy bends and feeling the board under your fingers. The Maestro bar had zero play in it, and responded beautifully. And once I plugged it in… man those A3 custombuckers sound great. Maybe we do lose some character by wax potting pickups…

The differences between an R9 and a Gibson USA LP standard are likely the same. I’ve played an R9, and I own a really great Gibson USA V, but I honestly don’t think I’ve ever played a Gibson USA LP. The R9 was amazing, but I’m not really a burst guy, so it was like “this is an amazing playing piece of furniture”. I’ve definitely played Gibson USA Vs that were nothing to write home about though. I think I’d have to be careful about playing a B7, because I’d probably be taking it home. A one piece all mahogany LP body (no separate carved top, just one massive chunk) has to feel at least a little special


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 22, 2022)

neptoess said:


> While I’m sure stuff like this is amazing, it’s the historic stuff that Gibson Custom does that’s so excellent for me. The 67 V reissue was a featherweight, but really resonant. I couldn’t stop playing it, before I even plugged it in. The neck carve was a comfy full C with a 1-9/16” (though most people used to modern guitars would probably call it an unplayable baseball bat with too narrow string spacing). The 45100 frets are a nice balance between easy bends and feeling the board under your fingers. The Maestro bar had zero play in it, and responded beautifully. And once I plugged it in… man those A3 custombuckers sound great. Maybe we do lose some character by wax potting pickups…
> 
> The differences between an R9 and a Gibson USA LP standard are likely the same. I’ve played an R9, and I own a really great Gibson USA V, but I honestly don’t think I’ve ever played a Gibson USA LP. The R9 was amazing, but I’m not really a burst guy, so it was like “this is an amazing playing piece of furniture”. I’ve definitely played Gibson USA Vs that were nothing to write home about though. I think I’d have to be careful about playing a B7, because I’d probably be taking it home. A one piece all mahogany LP body (no separate carved top, just one massive chunk) has to feel at least a little special


Honestly, for what those cost I'd just buy a Collings, but then again I'm not really a Gibson guy, as the 11 superstrats sitting behind me attest to.


----------



## neptoess (Sep 22, 2022)

eaeolian said:


> Honestly, for what those cost I'd just buy a Collings, but then again I'm not really a Gibson guy, as the 11 superstrats sitting behind me attest to.


I’m a V guy. I have an RG, and an Eric Johnson strat, but neither get as much love as my Gibson V. I much prefer the EJ to the RG too. I think the original strat is a downright excellent guitar design. The superstrat adds to it, but also takes away a bit (the bridge single coil, the expressiveness of the six screw bar vs a Floyd, etc). My most recent buy was a Jackson though. So there’s certainly room in the world for both.

As for Collings, I don’t get it. Same deal as Nash for me. They might be nice, but I can’t see spending that much for an LP or ES and not getting the open book headstock or even the right scale length (Collings are 24-7/8”, Gibsons are more like 24-5/8”). Gibson isn’t perfect, but, if I want a Gibson design, I’m either buying a real Gibson, or getting a local luthier to build one that Gibson Custom won’t


----------



## Flappydoodle (Sep 22, 2022)

I think it's cool. Love Gibson. Love Kirk. He's one of the most famous guitarists ever and probably inspired a lot of us to pick up the guitar in the first place. Yeah, of course a replica made in the custom shop, in limited numbers, with high novelty value, is going to be expensive.

$50K isn't too bad if you're the sort of person to buy that sort of guitar.


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Sep 22, 2022)

waffles said:


> Kirk should just probably have ESP make him a USA custom Eclipse...would probably be a much better 'les paul' than whatever Gibson can make.
> 
> Shouldn't be a problem. ESP can never say no to Metallica.


One of Kirk's new ESP sparkle V's he plays was built in the USA shop.


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Sep 22, 2022)

PromptCritical5 said:


> View attachment 114730
> 
> 
> I could have sworn he posted a pic of a red or purple sparkle ESP USA Eclipse, too, but I can't find it now.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 22, 2022)

neptoess said:


> I’m a V guy. I have an RG, and an Eric Johnson strat, but neither get as much love as my Gibson V. I much prefer the EJ to the RG too. I think the original strat is a downright excellent guitar design. The superstrat adds to it, but also takes away a bit (the bridge single coil, the expressiveness of the six screw bar vs a Floyd, etc). My most recent buy was a Jackson though. So there’s certainly room in the world for both.
> 
> As for Collings, I don’t get it. Same deal as Nash for me. They might be nice, but I can’t see spending that much for an LP or ES and not getting the open book headstock or even the right scale length (Collings are 24-7/8”, Gibsons are more like 24-5/8”). Gibson isn’t perfect, but, if I want a Gibson design, I’m either buying a real Gibson, or getting a local luthier to build one that Gibson Custom won’t


I've played several Collings. I get it. It used to be that if I wanted a "Les Paul" type, I'd just buy a Heritage, but prices on those have gone through the roof.


----------



## neptoess (Sep 22, 2022)

eaeolian said:


> I've played several Collings. I get it. It used to be that if I wanted a "Les Paul" type, I'd just buy a Heritage, but prices on those have gone through the roof.


Heritage did used to be a hell of a bargain. Now, like you said, they're as much or more than Gibson USA, which kind of defeats the purpose. I guess I'm just lucky I'm not an LP guy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 22, 2022)

soul_lip_mike said:


> One of Kirk's new ESP sparkle V's he plays was built in the USA shop.


All 3 prototypes (gold, red, black) are ESP USAs I believe. I guess once they hit the production line they'll be ESP USAs and then ofc the overseas LTD variant.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 22, 2022)

I am really not the target audience for these things, but there is this doubly satisfying thing about Kirk owning Greenie that I just love:
1 - it gets played as opposed to being secured in some safe for bragging rights;
2 - purists have fits all the time about Green / Moore's guitar being played by Kirk and those are exceedingly entertaining


----------



## neptoess (Sep 22, 2022)

Fred the Shred said:


> I am really not the target audience for these things, but there is this doubly satisfying thing about Kirk owning Greenie that I just love:
> 1 - it gets played as opposed to being secured in some safe for bragging rights;
> 2 - purists have fits all the time about Green / Moore's guitar being played by Kirk and those are exceedingly entertaining


It also makes you think about how much music technology has evolved in 60 years. When Greenie was made, with its unpotted pickups, high gain amps didn't exist. If Kirk would have tried to a play a 59 on stage in the late 80s, it would have been hellish to try and fight all the microphonic squealing. And it would certainly require at least a slightly different signal chain to actually get the same sound he was getting from his EMG guitars.

Today? Silent stage, Axe FX. No squealing. No more headache than changing the patch on the Axe FX to switch from an EMG guitar to Greenie.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 22, 2022)

neptoess said:


> It also makes you think about how much music technology has evolved in 60 years. When Greenie was made, with its unpotted pickups, high gain amps didn't exist. If Kirk would have tried to a play a 59 on stage in the late 80s, it would have been hellish to try and fight all the microphonic squealing. And it would certainly require at least a slightly different signal chain to actually get the same sound he was getting from his EMG guitars.
> 
> Today? Silent stage, Axe FX. No squealing. No more headache than changing the patch on the Axe FX to switch from an EMG guitar to Greenie.


It can't be that microphonic, since Moore used to play it onstage when he was in Thin Lizzy, and while that wasn't "high gain" by modern standards, they were freakin' LOUD. Your point still stands, though.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 22, 2022)

neptoess said:


> It also makes you think about how much music technology has evolved in 60 years. When Greenie was made, with its unpotted pickups, high gain amps didn't exist. If Kirk would have tried to a play a 59 on stage in the late 80s, it would have been hellish to try and fight all the microphonic squealing. And it would certainly require at least a slightly different signal chain to actually get the same sound he was getting from his EMG guitars.
> 
> Today? Silent stage, Axe FX. No squealing. No more headache than changing the patch on the Axe FX to switch from an EMG guitar to Greenie.


Oh, honestly I don't need a third party to acknowledge the absurd advances in tech when it comes to the sheer practicality of gigging. From absurdly more stable guitars with construction techniques and materials unavailable back in the day when I started out and did my first tours to basically not having to rely on huge rigs and the logistic issues they come with to being able to do fly-ins with no need for rental rigs (and we all know how much those typically respect the rider you sent) it's just amazing.


----------



## tedtan (Sep 22, 2022)

eaeolian said:


> You know, maybe it's some kind of arrogance of old age, but it's incomprehensible to me that *guitarists* wouldn't know both of these guys. If you don't, you should, especially Gary, if for nothing else than this song:



These guys are considered masters for a reason, and everyone should study the masters. Even if they end up not being your thing, your playing will benefit a lot from studying them.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 22, 2022)

tedtan said:


> These guys are considered masters for a reason, and everyone should study the masters. Even if they end up not being your thing, your playing will benefit a lot from studying them.


Except post-Derek Clapton. Fuck that shit.


----------



## tedtan (Sep 22, 2022)

eaeolian said:


> Except post-Derek Clapton. Fuck that shit.


Post-Derek Clapton doesn’t exist in my world. And even with Derek-era I listen as much (or more) for Allman as for Clapton.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 22, 2022)

tedtan said:


> Post-Derek Clapton doesn’t exist in my world. And even with Derek-era I listen as much (or more) for Allman as for Clapton.


Truth.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 22, 2022)

I'm always game for shitting on Eric Clapton.


----------



## neptoess (Sep 22, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm always game for shitting on Eric Clapton.


I hadn't had him on my mind for years, then he started going off about COVID vaccines, and I went right back to ignoring him. The Cream shit is great, but Clapton's a shit-tier human.


----------



## BenjaminW (Sep 22, 2022)

eaeolian said:


> Except post-Derek Clapton. Fuck that shit.


Cocaine, Wonderful Tonight, and Tears in Heaven are fine IMO. I don’t know shit about his post-Derek stuff beyond that.


----------



## John (Sep 23, 2022)

mmr007 said:


>




Couldn't have happened to a more deserving person.


----------



## mmr007 (Sep 23, 2022)

John said:


> Couldn't have happened to a more deserving person.


Hating Trogly is like hating a a puppy that potty trained itself….how does one do that?


----------



## neptoess (Sep 23, 2022)

mmr007 said:


> Hating Trogly is like hating a a puppy that potty trained itself….how does one do that?


I’m subbed to his channel, but the dude can definitely get annoying. I’ve noticed the videos getting clickbaity-er as time goes on. I still really like when he buys something old and cool for his own collection, takes it apart, and documents it though


----------



## Matt08642 (Sep 23, 2022)

neptoess said:


> I’m subbed to his channel, but the dude can definitely get annoying. I’ve noticed the videos getting clickbaity-er as time goes on. I still really like when he buys something old and cool for his own collection, takes it apart, and documents it though



The only thing I really dislike is how he says button or metal. But-ton. Met-tal. Looks like we have some met-tal strap but-tons.


----------



## John (Sep 23, 2022)

mmr007 said:


> Hating Trogly is like hating *a a* puppy



Alcoholics anonymous puppy? How does one do that?


----------



## MFB (Sep 23, 2022)

LOL, as if I would know who the fuck this Trogly clown is or why he was banned from getting one of these Gibsons


----------



## neptoess (Sep 23, 2022)

MFB said:


> LOL, as if I would know who the fuck this Trogly clown is or why he was banned from getting one of these Gibsons


He’s an “influencer”. The kids love influencers


----------



## mmr007 (Sep 23, 2022)

John said:


> Alcoholics anonymous puppy? How does one do that?


Its either a a typo or an an actual imaginary puppy with a a substance abuse issue. You decide.


----------



## Marked Man (Sep 23, 2022)

NickS said:


> Peter Green, Gary Moore, now Kirk Hammett.



That guitar's musical fortune really went down on the last purchase.....


----------



## Marked Man (Sep 23, 2022)

Crungy said:


> I could see 50k+ for the *actual* guitar, but not this.



Apparently Kirk paid $2 Million for Greenie in 2014 when Gary Moore was facing hard financial times and needed a bail out. 

I'm sure he'd want at least double that in 2022 dollars. Imagine, $2 Million to play the most derivative Wah Wanking imaginable, even though he was an excellent guitarist in the '80s before he began to go backwards.


----------



## JSanta (Sep 23, 2022)

Marked Man said:


> Apparently Kirk paid $2 Million for Greenie in 2014 when Gary Moore was facing hard financial times and needed a bail out.
> 
> I'm sure he'd want at least double that in 2022 dollars. Imagine, $2 Million to play the most derivative Wah Wanking imaginable, even though he was an excellent guitarist in the '80s before he began to go backwards.



...Except Gary died in 2011. It was sold to guitar dealer Phil Winfield in 2006 (but to be fair, was due to financial hardship).


----------



## Marked Man (Sep 23, 2022)

JSanta said:


> ...Except Gary died in 2011. It was sold to Melyvn Franks well before his death.



I thought he was still around. I looked it up, and Gary got up to $1.2 Million max in 2006. But at least Gary played the Hell out of that guitar....

I've never been fabulously wealthy enough to spend such an absurd amount on a slab of wood, but I still have to think I wouldn't be likely to do it even if it was as easy as sneezing. I'm just not in the Celebrity Worship Kult.


----------



## JSanta (Sep 23, 2022)

Marked Man said:


> I thought he was still around. I looked it up, and Gary got up to $1.2 Million max in 2006. But Gary played the Hell out of that guitar....



I updated my text to reflect that it was sold to Phil Winfield in 2006, but yeah he did play the hell out of the guitar. 99% of my early guitar memories was listening to Gary.


----------



## neptoess (Sep 23, 2022)

JSanta said:


> I updated my text to reflect that it was sold to Phil Winfield in 2006, but yeah he did play the hell out of the guitar. 99% of my early guitar memories was listening to Gary.


How do you feel about Victims of the Future? For some reason, when I think Gary Moore, that's the first thing that pops in my head.



Marked Man said:


> I thought he was still around. I looked it up, and Gary got up to $1.2 Million max in 2006. But at least Gary played the Hell out of that guitar....
> 
> I've never been fabulously wealthy enough to spend such an absurd amount on a slab of wood, but I still have to think I wouldn't be likely to do it even if it was as easy as sneezing. I'm just not in the Celebrity Worship Kult.


You aren't now, but you'd be surprised how easy it is to spend expendable income once you have it. If you told 15 year old me that I'd get on a Neil Young kick as an adult and go drop $2k on a Victoria, I'd think you were insane. If you have private jet money (and, to be clear, I certainly don't), buying a $1M guitar, that's excellent in its own right, but also has a seriously admirable history, probably feels like buying an old knife at a garage sale for most of us.



Marked Man said:


> That guitar's musical fortune really went down on the last purchase.....


Ah right. If it only it want to a more famous guitar player. Imagine how much more it would be worth if Post Malone got his hands on it


----------



## JSanta (Sep 23, 2022)

neptoess said:


> Victims of the Future


Honestly, the only Gary Moore stuff I was exposed to when I was younger were his blues records. I took a quick listen to Victims of the Future, and it's not something I'd listen to. But his blues stuff? It doesn't matter how many times I hear him play Parisienne Walkways, it still hits me square in the chest.


----------



## neptoess (Sep 23, 2022)

JSanta said:


> Honestly, the only Gary Moore stuff I was exposed to when I was younger were his blues records. I took a quick listen to Victims of the Future, and it's not something I'd listen to. But his blues stuff? It doesn't matter how many times I hear him play Parisienne Walkways, it still hits me square in the chest.


Yeah the bluesy stuff is great (I'm more about _Back on the Streets _than _Still Got the Blues _myself_), _and it's clearly what people remember him most fondly for. I just have a loose screw upstairs that makes me think of the chorus to Victims of the Future any time I hear Gary Moore's name lol


----------



## BenjaminW (Sep 23, 2022)

neptoess said:


> I’m subbed to his channel, but the dude can definitely get annoying. I’ve noticed the videos getting clickbaity-er as time goes on. I still really like when he buys something old and cool for his own collection, takes it apart, and documents it though


I went through the comment section of Trogly's video and kept seeing comments about Trogly not being able to review this guitar because Gibson is allegedly selling this guitar for $50k when in reality it's just as expensive as any other Gibson Custom Shop model. 

I'm not gonna lie, they're not wrong because aside from the fact that it's a '59 Les Paul with a storied history, I really don't get why it's at the price point it is.


----------



## neptoess (Sep 23, 2022)

BenjaminW said:


> I went through the comment section of Trogly's video and kept seeing comments about Trogly not being able to review this guitar because Gibson is allegedly selling this guitar for $50k when in reality it's just as expensive as any other Gibson Custom Shop model.
> 
> I'm not gonna lie, they're not wrong because aside from the fact that it's a '59 Les Paul with a storied history, I really don't get why it's at the price point it is.


Which guitar’s price point? The real Greenie, or these recreation Gibsons?

The real one is a 59, which means it’s already worth new Ferrari money even with no history attached to it. So you get into unfathomable sums very quickly if it’s a famous 59.

The recreations are priced that high because of all the goofy stuff you get when you buy the guitar (a night with Kirk lol), plus the fact that the guitar itself would probably be at least $15k (Brazilian board, Tom Murphy aging it to look just like Greeny, custom pickups, etc.). Similar pricing tomfoolery happens on the Hendrix Vs and SGs.


----------



## BenjaminW (Sep 24, 2022)

neptoess said:


> Which guitar’s price point? The real Greenie, or these recreation Gibsons?
> 
> The real one is a 59, which means it’s already worth new Ferrari money even with no history attached to it. So you get into unfathomable sums very quickly if it’s a famous 59.
> 
> The recreations are priced that high because of all the goofy stuff you get when you buy the guitar (a night with Kirk lol), plus the fact that the guitar itself would probably be at least $15k (Brazilian board, Tom Murphy aging it to look just like Greeny, custom pickups, etc.). Similar pricing tomfoolery happens on the Hendrix Vs and SGs.


I was talking about the recreation. I totally get why the real Greeny is as expensive as it is.


----------



## neptoess (Sep 24, 2022)

BenjaminW said:


> I was talking about the recreation. I totally get why the real Greeny is as expensive as it is.


At least it’s cheaper than this 50 guitar Martin run I guess lol https://www.martinguitar.com/guitars/D-200-Deluxe.html?cgid=guitars


----------



## Sleazy_D (Oct 5, 2022)

I don’t even want to know


----------



## tedtan (Nov 23, 2022)

Here you go - a used 2022 Kirk/Gary/Peter Greeny Les Paul on Reverb listed for $85,000.


----------



## Rotatous (Nov 23, 2022)

With the insane pricing these guitars are clearly made as collector pieces and not instruments to be played out or toured with


----------



## ExplorerMike (Nov 24, 2022)

tedtan said:


> Here you go - a used 2022 Kirk/Gary/Peter Greeny Les Paul on Reverb listed for $85,000.


Wow….insane!


----------



## John (Nov 24, 2022)

tedtan said:


> Here you go - a used 2022 Kirk/Gary/Peter Greeny Les Paul on Reverb listed for $85,000.



Same energy, despite being neither Trogly nor the Essex Recording Studio this time around:


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes (Nov 24, 2022)

tedtan said:


> Here you go - a used 2022 Kirk/Gary/Peter Greeny Les Paul on Reverb listed for $85,000.


Wasn't the original price $ 50 000? So now you pay an additional $ 35 000 to the reseller and you don't get to meet Kirk Hammett?


----------



## budda (Nov 24, 2022)

Celtic Frosted Flakes said:


> Wasn't the original price $ 50 000? So now you pay an additional $ 35 000 to the reseller and you don't get to meet Kirk Hammett?


Assuming it sells for 85k yes


----------



## tedtan (Nov 24, 2022)

Celtic Frosted Flakes said:


> Wasn't the original price $ 50 000? So now you pay an additional $ 35 000 to the reseller and you don't get to meet Kirk Hammett?


It was $50K, but you also got an exclusive tour of the Gibson vault, dinner at SoHo House in Nashville, a tour of Guitar Experience in Nashville, a night out with and Kirk Hammet and some other extras.

Now the used one is listed for a $35K up-charge without the extras.


----------



## beerandbeards (Nov 26, 2022)

The guy from Casino Guitars played one on stage. Sounded pretty sweet.


----------



## LCW (Nov 26, 2022)

tedtan said:


> It was $50K, but you also got an exclusive tour of the Gibson vault, dinner at SoHo House in Nashville, a tour of Guitar Experience in Nashville, a night out with and Kirk Hammet and some other extras.
> 
> Now the used one is listed for a $35K up-charge without the extras.


And apparently that dude didn’t even partake in the trip to Nashville. What an idiot.


----------



## dmlinger (Nov 26, 2022)

Gibson was supposedly not selling these to known flippers. Guess one guy slipped through the cracks.


----------



## LCW (Nov 26, 2022)

dmlinger said:


> Gibson was supposedly not selling these to known flippers. Guess one guy slipped through the cracks.


They refused to sell to Trogly


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 26, 2022)

LCW said:


> They refused to sell to Trogly


Gibson did something based for once.


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 27, 2022)

"Only" a 50% price increase is actually more decent than the 2020 PS5 prices.


----------



## Crungy (Thursday at 5:15 PM)

Some other turd is trying to sell one for 85k... But it's number 8 of 50 

Gibson Les Paul Greeny 2022 https://reverb.com/item/64063513-gi...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=64063513


----------



## Estilo (Thursday at 10:37 PM)

Crungy said:


> Some other turd is trying to sell one for 85k... But it's number 8 of 50
> 
> Gibson Les Paul Greeny 2022 https://reverb.com/item/64063513-gi...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=64063513


That number might appeal to the Chinese/HK/Singapore crowd. I'm Chinese descent, I know.


----------

